

#GetItDone - bsg75
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/news/press/2013/nov13/11-06getitdone.aspx#infog

======
bsg75
Submitted for discussion of the interesting marketing approach: Work in the
bathroom, work until you pass out in bed.

